# DELL new S230L and S2440L price and performance



## arun garg (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to buy new LED. I have recently found the new models from DELL but i dont know the exact performance of these two with others . I am using G630 and Gigabyte B75-D3h with Zotac 2GB DDRIII 520 graphics card. Please tell me which LED  of either 23 inch or 24 inch will be best for me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2012)

Dell S2440L Review


----------

